# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kë doni më shumë mamin apo babin?

## Glamorous

Kur kam qene e vogel njerezit gjithmon me ngacmonin e me thonin, ke do me shume mamin apo babin???
Tani une kete pyetje po ju a bej juve, ke doni me shume??? Mamin apo Babin?

----------


## _Matrix_

Pse nuk bere nje sondazh kush ju jep me shum lek mami apo babi  :buzeqeshje: 

Une i dua te dy nuk bej ndarje pra duhet te kishe ven nje opsion te tret  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Glamorous

Ska nevoj per opsion te tret, kam vene opsion tek votimi, qe mund te votohen te dyja per njeheresh  :buzeqeshje:  kshu qe jepe lirshem voten tende per te dy :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nyx

I bie si te me pyesesh ke do me shum syrin e majte apo te djathtin ... te dy i dua.

----------


## goldian

Tamam Thua O Angel 
Sa E Mire Qe Je

----------


## Homza

> Kur kam qene e vogel njerezit gjithmon me ngacmonin e me thonin, ke do me shume mamin apo babin???
> Tani une kete pyetje po ju a bej juve, ke doni me shume??? Mamin apo Babin?



hahahha

Glamorous, sa vjec je kot me te pyt.

----------


## goldian

Homza Sben Mer Me Pyt Femren Sa Vjece Je

----------


## Arb

Hyqu tyne........

----------


## RaPSouL

Votova per te dy.

Per mua jane te dy te rendesishem, pa asnjerin sdo te isha i lumtur, keshtu qe per mu jane te barabart.

----------


## linda2

sdi ndoshta babin mirpo sedi aq mir se cdoher me babin jam ma e afert babi mbetet

----------


## vesaaa

babin e dua me shume

----------


## ReaLFan

*Hmmmm Dyt po pak me shum babin nuk di pse..*

----------

